# Steelhead Lures



## Smallmouth Master (6 mo ago)

What are some good starter lures for steelhead?


----------



## Hawg Wobbler 52 (Nov 19, 2021)

Little Cleo


----------



## catmoris (Jul 12, 2012)

Minnows/egg socks /jig and maggots


----------



## TRIPLE-J (Sep 18, 2006)

little cleos...k/o wobblers...vibrax spinners ...and marabou jigs with maggots will all catch you fish


----------



## steelhead sniper 860 (Nov 6, 2013)

Use a snap swivel for less line twist, Hot n tot, KVD Flatbill cranks sexy shad, White and gold rooster tail, Black and silver rooster tail, silver and blue lil Cleo


----------



## BNiemo (Mar 28, 2019)

I have a lot of luck with xraps, xr8 in black and silver is one of my favorites.


----------



## Ten Bears (Jan 12, 2012)

Smallmouth Master said:


> What are some good starter lures for steelhead?


Cleo's are the best. Casting 2/5 oz. spoons off the break walls is a great way to catch fish. I change the color every 15 minutes or so and see what they prefer. Then it is usually game on. These fish are fresh off the lake and give a great fight. Make sure you have blue, chartreuse, green and orange spoons. Make sure to use a ball bearing swivel for line twist.


----------



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)

I


Ten Bears said:


> Cleo's are the best. Casting 2/5 oz. spoons off the break walls is a great way to catch fish. I change the color every 15 minutes or so and see what they prefer. Then it is usually game on. These fish are fresh off the lake and give a great fight. Make sure you have blue, chartreuse, green and orange spoons. Make sure to use a ball bearing swivel for line twist.
> View attachment 496826


Prefer the scaly looking ones. Rooster tails and cranks. Caught my best on a purple candy chrome #7 flicker shad.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Old School Method-Black maribou jig w/white head-1/16 to 1/8 oz. Fish just off bottom under a bobber, put several maggots on the hook. Cast and retrieve slowly, just be sure to keep it in motion.


----------



## FishOhioQuest (Jul 10, 2020)

steelhead sniper 860 said:


> Use a snap swivel for less line twist, Hot n tot, KVD Flatbill cranks sexy shad, White and gold rooster tail, Black and silver rooster tail, silver and blue lil Cleo


Was wondering what size are the rooster tails are you using?


----------



## Eyes on te ice (Dec 7, 2018)

Use those POT-O-GOLD spoons from Walmart if you are fishing in the river or creek. They are really cheap and they are a lot lighter then Cleo's or KO's. They are killer in 5 foot or less water and you can use a slower retrieve.


----------



## Scott85 (Jun 26, 2020)

For the rivers...
Orange/ white j7 jointed Rapala.
During the fall pull it against the bottom third of a ripple and a steelie will crush it. 
Karrans recommended it to me years ago and it has become my go to lure. 
It does not dive too far so you get less snags in shallow waters. 
For deeper waters blue/ silver little cleo and orange/ gold k.o.


----------

